# Dankung Toucan Or Flippinout Maxim Champ



## rfittsy

I am not sure what slingshot to buy the dankung agile toucan or the maxim champ from flippinout slingshots. 
Does anyone know any advantages/disadvantages in these slingshots?


----------



## Hrawk

Both great choices. Hard to pick. Which one do you like the looks of best ?


----------



## rfittsy

I think the toucan looks better with the stainless steel and para cord wrapped, but the maxim champ has great fork tips.


----------



## capnjoe

Go with Nathan's. That champ is gonna be hard to beat. Especially when compared to s crap metal.


----------



## DaveSteve

My choice would be the maxim champ.


----------



## treefork

coin toss


----------



## Rayshot

Champ. Agree with the tips. Love the feel of it in the hand for shooting.


----------



## flippinout

I would have to concur with the majority thus far.


----------



## Hrawk

flippinout said:


> I would have to concur with the majority thus far.


Totally unbiased opinion of course . . .


----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk said:


> I would have to concur with the majority thus far.


Totally unbiased opinion of course . . .
[/quote]


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I don't have a Maxim, but I do have a Toucan. The Toucan looks a lot more comfortable than it is. It's only about 1/4 inch thick and the thumb groove has too little radius. It puts pressure on the inside of my thumb with any bands except fairly light, say 10 pounds or less. It becomes painful to shoot after about 10 shots with looped 1842. I'm not saying that everyone will have the same experience, but I do recommend that you try to find one and shoot it a bit before buying. On the plus side, it is easy to hit with, the tit on the corner of the fork is a good aiming point.


----------



## pop shot

I'm sure both are great, but I've shot the toucan a bunch.


----------



## reecemurg

nasty mark on your thumb there pop ,, stray steel shot ??








im personally drawn towards the dankungs as i love the look of the steel , but on the other hand i have never shot a maxim so i don't know how they perform.
your best bet is to buy both


----------



## pop shot

I slammed my thumb in a door. I haven't shot myself since I was a kid


----------



## M.J

capnjoe said:


> Go with Nathan's. That champ is gonna be hard to beat. Especially when compared to s crap metal.


I'd probably go with the Champ as well .
Having said that, Dankungs are alot of things but they're not scrap metal. I have four of them (one made from titanium) and find them all to be well-finished, quality products.


----------



## capnjoe

M_J said:


> Go with Nathan's. That champ is gonna be hard to beat. Especially when compared to s crap metal.


I'd probably go with the Champ as well .
Having said that, Dankungs are alot of things but they're not scrap metal. I have four of them (one made from titanium) and find them all to be well-finished, quality products.
[/quote]Just talking a little smack, there, MJ... I'm American, therefore I buy American. I don't trust Dan Kung, his metal, or it's mettle. Don't know the guy, but I've seen his work and it never looks comfortable. Never... Again, I am an opinionated Floridian. Take it or leave it. Buy American!

Edit:Or Australian, or English for that matter. Milbro's steel is easy to trust. They still like us a little over there.


----------



## NaturalFork

I agree with the whole "buy American" ideology. Not to mention that Nathan is a stand up individual and does a ton of great things for the sport. I however also own a few dankungs and like previously stated they truly are GREAT sling shots. So again... it is up to you in the end.


----------



## rfittsy

i went with the maxim champ but ill probably end up getting the dankung later on aswell.


----------



## lightgeoduck

rfittsy said:


> i went with the maxim champ but ill probably end up getting the dankung later on aswell.


That would have been my suggestion. One can't have too many slingshots


----------



## Henry the Hermit

pop shot said:


> I'm sure both are great, but I've shot the toucan a bunch.
> View attachment 26454


Hey! That Toucan looks just like mine.


----------



## pop shot

It even has the same dents!!!


----------



## WILD BILL

CHAMP CHAMP CHAMP! The name fits this frame very well. The CHAMP has won/earned TOP honors at Major Slingshot Tournaments.Go ! Rayshot

I don't shoot small frames much but when I do, it is an AMERICAN MADE Proven Winner CHAMP

Bill


----------



## THWACK!

I don't have a Toucan, but I have a parakeet and a Maxim Champ.

My choice is obviously the Maxim Champ.


----------



## namazu

I have a toucan and have been shooting it alot after anlpng foray with flatbands it is definately one of my top choices . I do not own a maxim . Im sure it shoots well and forks work with looped bamdsets . Price for either is about the same . Like geoduck says own them both you wont be disappinted.


----------



## bmlodge

Tricky. I have both. Toucan has better grip in my opinion with paracord wrap but champ is smaller and a lot lighter for EDC, not that the toucan weighs tonnes.


----------



## namazu

All i can say is i love my toucan was just shooting it today . Maybe its time to consider the maxim . But im wanting an ocularis in alluminumnfirst save save save i supose.


----------



## sharp eye

namazu said:


> All i can say is i love my toucan was just shooting it today . Maybe its time to consider the maxim . But im wanting an ocularis in alluminumnfirst save save save i supose.


The ocularis in aluminum are coming...


----------



## Davidka

THWACK! said:


> I don't have a Toucan, but I have a parakeet and a Maxim Champ.
> 
> My choice is obviously the Maxim Champ.


I think that if OP hasn't made up his mind in the two years since he opened this thread, you will need to be a little more persuasive to make him choose. Personally, I'm waiting my champ to arrive.


----------



## THWACK!

Davidka said:


> I think that if OP hasn't made up his mind in the two years since he opened this thread, you will need to be a little more persuasive to make him choose. Personally, I'm waiting my champ to arrive.


I think you'd probably like it a lot. I've the inexpensive poly one and it goes everywhere I go because it is so lightweight and small, just like my Ruger .380 LCP. Granted, it isn't as "purdy" as the LCP, but LCP has been determined by some to translate to "little cute pistol".

:wave: :wave:


----------



## namazu

sharp eye said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say is i love my toucan was just shooting it today . Maybe its time to consider the maxim . But im wanting an ocularis in alluminumnfirst save save save i supose.
> 
> 
> 
> The ocularis in aluminum are coming...
Click to expand...

 Hi sharp eye he put out a run of 29 ocularis frame just now id get one but im broke for now had to pay for tires . Simpleshot may still have a few check them out.


----------



## sharp eye

@ namazu, I know they have them know but I have already such a big collection of SS that I just can't shoot them all.


----------



## namazu

I went and purchased a maxim champ i only had it a for a day . it fits my hand well and is extremely light. I still need to give it a chance . Perfect for e.d.c.


----------



## THWACK!

namazu said:


> All i can say is i love my toucan was just shooting it today . Maybe its time to consider the maxim . But im wanting an ocularis in alluminumnfirst save save save i supose.


Re: Maxim Champ

Now I've TWO! : ) : )


----------



## THWACK!

namazu said:


> I went and purchased a maxim champ i only had it a for a day . it fits my hand well and is extremely light. I still need to give it a chance . Perfect for e.d.c.


Wait and see, you'll love it.

Try it with the tubes on the (out)sides of the frame, that'll give you just a one-tube sight picture to aim with : ) Assuming you're shooting horizontally. No, no, not you, the slingshot.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## wll

rfittsy said:


> i went with the maxim champ but ill probably end up getting the dankung later on aswell.


I have quite a few of Nathans slings and he makes a great product. At the same time I have Dankung slings and they are very fine well made and tough products as well. They are both well made and fun to shoot.

I will add that Nathans new sling "The Torque" looks like a winner for sure, I just ordered as I think this could be a very good field sling.

wll


----------



## namazu

Ive just upped my slingherd with three more new ones from flippinout maxim champ included . Tge holiday deals are to good to pass up.


----------



## namazu

Well i now own both the toucan and the maxim champ and i have to say it is feather lite. Fits my hand well and is super ideal for e.d.c.


----------



## THWACK!

namazu said:


> Well i now own both the toucan and the maxim champ and i have to say it is feather lite. Fits my hand well and is super ideal for e.d.c.


I KNEW you'd really like it!

Now you know why I have two champs - each rubbered differently.

: )


----------



## namazu

i have both my maxim and my palmthunder in my edc bag i like them both for carry and both are banded with 1842 looped tubes .


----------



## namazu

THWACK! said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i now own both the toucan and the maxim champ and i have to say it is feather lite. Fits my hand well and is super ideal for e.d.c.
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW you'd really like it!
> 
> Now you know why I have two champs - each rubbered differently.
> 
> : )
Click to expand...

you were right bro thanks


----------



## THWACK!

You're welcome, my friend : )


----------

